# Additional 12v connections



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone explain the best way to install a couple of 12vdc cigar lighter sockets from the EL block and set flush into the wooden housing of that unit, connections etc?
Regards
Mike


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mike
If you have a basic knowledge of DIY and 12Volt electrics its as easy as using a hole cutter then fitting the right type of socket with an in line fuse and connecting it to the block after checking polarity. If you don't have these 2 skills pay a few quid and get someone else to do it since badly fitted 12v stuff is as dangerous as 240 in a vehicle and most electrical car fires could probably be attributed to bad wiring of 3rd party devices (I've done some stupid things in my teens with bangers but managed to get away with it - when you watch a cable melt ALL it's insulation off in about 1 second and then burn your hands on the bare wires ripping it out you learn fast!  ) 

If you decide to tackle it yourself then get a PROPER connector with a shrouded back. Be warned that (certainly on early Hymers) the colour of the wires doesn't always indicate it's polarity so you need to know how to use a multimeter.

At the risk of being on the wrong end of a virtual smack in the chops, if you're asking how to do it then it might suggest it's better in the hands of a pro. And I only say that for your own sake not to belittle your skills.

Any decent auto electician should be able to do this in an hour or so, hence it won't break the bank.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*12v sockets*

Thanks Jimbo fully understand what you are saying my problem would be where the best point on the ELB would be to take a supply from. As you know the "additional 12v sockets" in a Hymer are of a smaller size than normal so I have already replaced these with the 2 spade caravan type sockets and find they are much better but then I didn't have to open that bag of worms under the sliding panel on the passenger side! The new van is going in to have habitacion air conditioning installed next month so I think I will get them to put a couple of sockets in whilst they have it.
Regards
Mike
[email protected]
www.freewebs.com/aguilas389


----------

